# Reminder -- report to S&R folks if you leave a boat in or along the river



## Cheyenne (Oct 14, 2003)

Have the phone number for non-emergency calls to the local S&R folks handy. If you and your craft are separated, give them a courtesy call to let them know. 

Give the location, type of craft, the color, and any other identifiable information. Also, ensure them that the person who was in the boat is safely out of the situation. It might also be helpful to describe if there is a possibility that the boat may float free. It is probably helpful if you have at least your phone number somehow "attached" to your boat.

Remember that if they see or get a report of a kayak all by it's lonesome, they will have to assume that the owner is somewhere in deep doo-doo and will start a search for the owner in the most logical place (the river).

A simple call might save a lot of time that these folks spend searching for someone that is not there. 


City of Boulder the number is (303) 441-3333 for non-critical emergencies


----------



## firecrazy73 (Jul 10, 2006)

Non-emergency number for Eagle County (970)479-2200 extension 0 and (970)479-2201

Thanks for posting the great tips. We have already had three seperate calls for the river this week in the county; one wrapped raft in Eagle, one flipped raft with swimmers in Edwards, and one ditched kayak in Dowd Chutes. No injuries, thankfully.

See ya on the water


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

The non-emergency number for Summit County is 970-668-8600


----------



## Rocky Mountain Rescue (Apr 27, 2008)

*Chaffee County*

The non-emergency number for Chaffee County is 719-539-2596.


----------

